# Wo sitzt der Fehler?



## SeoP (26. September 2005)

Moin Maenners,

Ich habe ein ganz geiles Problem...(weiss gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll)
ALSO...
Ich habe schwierigkeiten Games zu installieren. Selbst bei Age of Empires 1 hatte er Probleme... Bei Software installationen (bsp.Musik oder Bildbearbeitungsprogramme) hat er jedoch keinerlei Probleme:
Als Fehlermeldung bringt er mir: CRC-Ueberpruefung fehlgeschalgen; Datei kann nicht korrekt kopiert werden.(DOOM3 und PAINKILLER SIND NEU UND ORIGINAL) =>
DVD-Laufwerk getauscht: gleiches Problem  40-poliges Kabel getauscht: gleiches Problem. 
Als letzte Option bleibt mir jetzt noch die Motherboardschnittstelle oder die Festplatte doch auch da habe ich meine bedenken: Jedesmal wenn der Rechner hochfaehrt (ausnahmslos) bringt er mir einen Fehler ueber : Windows/Admin/Lokale~1/Temp/Winsys
Hatte schon mehrmals die Platte geplaettet (auch mit FDISK MBR) doch Pustekuchen.

Wo zum Geier liegt das Problem

Benny


----------



## Alexander12 (26. September 2005)

Hi.

Ist es ein komplett-PC oder hats ihn selbst zusammengebaut? Wenn es ein komplett-PC ist hast sicher noch Garantie.  :-( 

MfG Alexander12


----------



## SeoP (26. September 2005)

ja is einer von RED ZAC...die Komponenten sind auch nicht so toll, umtauschen kann ich dieses Ding nur gegen einen Gleichwertigen *Jammer* und das auch erst nach eingehender Pruefung des Herstellers (NIEMALS PACKARD BELL RECHNER KAUFEN)

folglich bleibt mir jetz der Eimer so erhalten wie er is. hat keiner eine Loesung?


----------



## Alexander12 (27. September 2005)

Hi.

CRC Fehler sind Lesefehler, das muss an der CD/DVD liegen, anders kann Ich mir das auch nichtz erklären, aber du hast es ja mit vielen CD's versucht, installier mal das Windows neu, was für ein Windows hast denn? XP nehme Ich mal an, oder?


Mfg Alexander12


----------



## zioProduct (27. September 2005)

Meistens haben so KomplettPc's einen niedrigeren Chipsatz als ein orginales MainBoard, es kann sein, dass dein Rechner einfach nicht mit der Quali der Spiele klarkommt. Wobei du ja sagst das er selbst bei aeg1 probleme hatte. Das ist komisch. Naja PC's machen so oder so was sie wollen, mein neues Mainboard hatte auch irgend welche defekte nun musst ich es wieder einschicken und nun kann ich wieder viel zu lange warten bis es kommt -.-* Ruf doch mal den Suppot der Spielehersteller an, die können dir bestimmt sagen ob es Spielspezifisch ist oder nicht. Oder besser gesagt, an was es liegen kann 

mfg
zio


----------



## chmee (27. September 2005)

Sehr möglicher Fehler :

Tausche das 40polige gegen ein 80poliges aus, oder setze die Transferrate im BIOS auf DMA33/66.
Das 40polige IDE Kabel macht bei ATA100/133 Mucken, ist bei Freunden oft gewesen und
damit behoben worden.

mfg chmee


----------



## SeoP (28. September 2005)

Nachdem ich jetz mal gruendlichst die Festplatte gecheck habe, laesst sich selbige nun nicht mehr formatieren...meine Herren, nun wissen wir Bescheid!

heute gibts gleich ne neue...

danke fuer die Antworten Maenners

benny


----------



## SeoP (30. September 2005)

So, nun habe ich mich wiedereinmal eines Besseren belehren lassen:

Neue Festplatte gekauft, gleiches Problem...der Chef vom Laden meines Vertrauens hat mir nun als letzte Instanz den Tip gegeben, ich solle doch mal den RAM-Speicher durchtesten..Steckplaetze tauschen blabla...UND RATET WAS PASSIERTE...ER LAEUFT REIBUNGSLOS...So kenn ich ihn gar nicht. 
Die RAM-Speicher waren schlichtweg inkompatibel, und ich hatte mir damals den Rechner und im gleichen Atemzug noch RAM gezogen (weil man will ja mehr!) und deshalb hatte er solche Konflikte. Aergerlich, dass mir das Ganze eine defekte Festplatte beschehrte (durch das staendige Selbst-reseten.)
vielen Dank trotzdem fuer eure Hilfe!

Benny


----------

